# Pato sbaglia rigore e l'avversario lo deride. Video.



## admin (11 Marzo 2017)

Pato un disastro continuo, anche in Cina. L'attaccante del Tianjin, squadra allenata da Cannavaro, ha sbagliato un rigore in un match valido per il campionato cinese e un avversario gli si è avvicinato e lo ha deriso. 

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Now i'm here (11 Marzo 2017)

che declino


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2017)

ahahahahaha ricordo l'ultimo da noi tirato contro la Fiorentina se non erro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2017)

Non so se sono ancora condizionato da sabato,
ma a me pare che alla squadra di Pato diano un rigore molto simile a quello regalato alla rube,
Pato lo sbagli quasi intenzionalmente e tutti sorridano soddisfatti, il suo avversario e l'allenatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2017)

ahhahahah alla faccia della sportività!!!


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2017)

Dispiace molto che si sia ridotto così.


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Marzo 2017)

Che fine che ha fatto, rispetto alle qualità che aveva appena arrivò da noi... Dispiace.

PS. Ma il portiere una settantina di anni ce li avrà?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2017)

Secondo me gli ha detto:

"Tranquillo il closing si farà e poi ti riportano al Milan cinese"


----------



## Luca_Taz (13 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non so se sono ancora condizionato da sabato,
> ma a me pare che alla squadra di Pato diano un rigore molto simile a quello regalato alla rube,
> *Pato lo sbagli quasi intenzionalmente *e tutti sorridano soddisfatti, il suo avversario e l'allenatore.



ne dubito fortemente


----------



## tequila D (13 Marzo 2017)

Peto ne ha fatta un altra delle sue. 

Se penso che siamo conciati così per colpa sua...maledetto quel giorno del 12 Gennaio 2012. Quante cose sarebbero cambiate.


----------

